# ForeBears by Marie CACHET and Varg VIKERNES.



## Don Vito (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw this on metal archives forum


I have no idea what this is about exactly, so I'll leave the comments to our more cultured userbase.

Most of the footage is caves.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 11, 2012)

Found that thread you're referring to.



> Summary of the 10+ minute trailer - Lots of video of rock formations in caves, a bit of Varg driving around in a camouflaged 4x4, more video of rock formations in caves, and Varg partaking in some "ancient bear cult" ritual with his wife and kids, wearing animal hides/furs and feathers. The film is advertised as offering a "unique" view on pre-history and unreleased Burzum music, which seems to be skaldic folk music with no black metal except some raspy vocals that are pretty far removed from Burzum's black metal style.
> 
> Rather than suggesting a conclusion about what these two are up to, I think you can quickly draw that conclusion on your own with a glance at Varg's piece on "War in Europe" and Marie's writing about whatever this is called.



herp derp


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 11, 2012)

don't be mean


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the irony of this.

The neo nazi racist who thinks he belongs to a master race in a world of subhuman savages is also the one running around forests in fur holding primitive weapons...


----------



## Loomer (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunyata said:


> I love the irony of this.
> 
> The neo nazi racist who thinks he belongs to a master race in a world of subhuman savages is also the one running around forests in fur holding primitive weapons...


----------



## wayonbird (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah, subhuman savages is also the one running around forests in fur holding primitive weapons...thanks


----------



## hairychris (Dec 17, 2012)

Varg in "Bit of a pretentious twat" shocker.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 17, 2012)

One detail that should be mentioned; Varg isn't technically a Neo Nazi; he's not big on German imperialism, he's Norwegian, and values that culture above anyone else's, and is more or less an Teutonic ethnic nationalist. He joined with the Neo Nazis in prison because everyone belongs to a gang in prison, and that gang was the closest to his ideologies. That's as far as I understand it, at least.


----------

